# FURSUIT BUILDERS AND SUITERS ALIKE!



## YuchiDaYena (Jun 9, 2008)

O: I need some help. 

I am getting ready to buy fur for a 3/4th suit nad need advice as to how to make them. 

Or somebody to make it cheap if they can match the style of hte person I'm getting a head from

http://bloody-kryptonite.deviantart.com if I'm not mistaken if not take away the hyphen 

Anyhow I also need 170 more dollars for my payment so I'm offering bundles for a special price of 29.99 or 30.00


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Jun 9, 2008)

my recommendation for you would be to make the tail and gloves on your own, and possibly commision somebody for the pants... assuming by a 3/4 suit you do mean fursuit pants, right?

anyway for a great tutorial on gloves go to www.matrices.net and look under costumes for many wonderful how-to's. 
As for the tail... well, all I can say is google. I'm not sure what tail you are making, but the basic dog-wolf-cat tail consists of sewing two sides together. Of course, this can vary depending on how many colors are in your tail, and whether or not stripes are present. 
I'd offer to make it but I'm doing another guy's commision and I don't think I could handle two projects at once. 

Best of luck, though!


----------



## deillos (Feb 26, 2010)

interesting i've made my own first suit but it's currently in another state


----------



## Fay V (Feb 27, 2010)

depends on what you're going for. making tails, paws and pants really aren't hard, the biggest issue is you're going to need to get the same kind of fur that's used by cacti. that is going to be your most expensive part. I believe cacti uses some nice shit.


----------

